# Eggs-Iting Omelet Cracked Open!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 30, 2004)

Ahhhhhh... Omelets.... What CANT you put in them?!
But... my question is not with the filling. Its with the eggs themselves.
My father always said mix heavy cream into the eggs while beating them.
Others say, put in ALL your spices you want in your omelet while beating them.  :?  Some say put in a dash of salt.... others say a dash of sugar. 
What gives?!! Alas, making an omelet isnt that easy anymore.  :? 
Any ideas? While beating your eggs... what should be put in them? ALL of the spices? Some of the spices? NONE of them? 

Oh...yeah.... should we simmer the omelets in the pan? Cook them on medium to high heat? Cover the eggs in the pan?     Im confused! I just want a tasty omelet done right!  :?


----------



## scott123 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm a Julia Child fan in regards to:

Omelette pan
High heat
Well buttered pan
No more than 1 minute per side

And to this I add my own guidelines:

The less eggs per omelette the better - for my pan that means 2 max.
No cream, milk or water - too fluffy for my taste.
And I always spice after, especially salt. Adding salt to eggs will begin to cook them.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 31, 2004)

I am with scott. No added liquid and don't salt until they are done as the salt will make them tougher. Beyond that...put darn near ANYTHING into an omelet and I'll like it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmmmm.... no special ANYTHING huh? Hot Pan... plenty of butter.... 1 minute max on each side....

Sounds simple... TOOOOOOOOO simple.....    

Thanks again my cooking friends!!


----------



## scott123 (Mar 31, 2004)

A really good omelette, imo, is not about the filling.  It's about the technique of pouring the egg in the pan and carefully tilting/pushing the egg from different directions so it cooks quickly/evenly.

Since I have been cooking a lot of omelettes lately, I've been experimenting with different cheese fillings. I can never get cheeses like cheddar, swiss, munster and monterey jack to melt enough to my satisfaction.  Cream cheese on the other hand, melts way too much and oozes out. I'm going to give brie a shot.  It might melt at the right point for the temperature of an omelette.  We shall see.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 1, 2004)

scott
   Try Gruyere. Great flavor and lovely melting. It is why it is the cheese of choice for fondue (hmmmm....wonder where my fondue pot is?)


----------



## scott123 (Apr 1, 2004)

Bubba, I'll give gruyere a shot, but I have to tell you, partially melted cheeses offend me 

For me, a semi hard cheese has to be either in a solid form or completely liquid.  In between just doesn't do it for me.  Which is why I go to such great lengths to bubble the Mozzerella when I make pizza.


----------



## reticent503 (Jul 26, 2004)

Everyone says to use high heat, but I find that the usual cooking temperature for eggs works fine.

One thing I've noticed about eggs is that their edges fringe when cooked in bacon fat. It's easier to flip them this way. 3 minutes per side is plenty enough for the additives to cook, too.


----------

